# Accucraft / AML 0-6-0 (electric)



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone have one of these?
http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=164

Seems like a good deal seeing how it comes with (4) stock cars.
Wondering why this engine is so cheap, maybe it just didn't sell or doesn't run good?
Any info would be great.



Thanks,
Vinny


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Vinny, 

The AML 0-6-0 engines are regarded as an excellent product by the masses herein........ Mine are equipped with aftermarket sound, battery RC and Li-Po batteries. 

The stock cars didn't sale well I suspect as they have been discounted for some time, these are a quality product too. I purchased all of mine within the last few years for $50.00 or so each. 

I'd venture Accucraft has a large inventory of both and like many business's needs to turnover their inventory, thus a smoking deal was offered. 

Michael


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Great.....now I have another engine to add on my wish list!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they are "giving them away" because the live steam version is also quite fabulous....in fact, I dare say it is one of the smoothest running...and easiest to run I've seen aside from a Roundhouse.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By s-4 on 06 Mar 2013 08:12 AM 
I think they are "giving them away" because the live steam version is also quite fabulous....in fact, I dare say it is one of the smoothest running...and easiest to run I've seen aside from a Roundhouse. 

Live steam scares me, it's why I stick with electric! I knew I shouldn't have looked at the Accucraft website....especially with a zero balance on my credit card!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought one from Rob at RLD at last years ECLSTS, I also picked up a brand new PRR K4 also AML.
They are both very nice looking engines. They ran very smooth and the detail is excellent.
While I would never have paid the insane $1700 original price I am very happy at the price Robby gave me at the show.

I had Axel do a complete make over on them installing the new Zimo MX695 DCC/Sound boards, Visatone speakers, as well as Proline smoke units.
They will have synced puffing smoke and sound. I pick them up at this years ECLSTS and can't wait to see how they run.

Ron


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a great locomotive, Take it from someone who has lots of AML. the only thing I recommend for ALL Accucraft/AML loco's is to take a little time when you

receive it and loctite all the running gear Rod bolts with green loctite and you will be good to go.

J.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one, and some web pages associated with it. The most important thing to remember when buying one is do exactly what Jethro said... BEFORE running the loco... 

* [url]http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/aml-accucraft-motive-power/0-6-0-usra-switcher*[/url]

NOTE: there re FOUR pages with info, the one linked, and 3 sub pages, note the menu on the left side of the screen.

Greg


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Mar 2013 12:30 PM 
I have one, and some web pages associated with it. The most important thing to remember when buying one is do exactly what Jethro said... BEFORE running the loco... 

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

NOTE: there re FOUR pages with info, the one linked, and 3 sub pages, note the menu on the left side of the screen.

Greg 


Thanks Greg! I will do some reading when I get home tonight and see if I want to grab one.*


----------

